# Palm



## Marsha (Jan 13, 2005)

I did this for my dining room.  It's about 2 1/2' x 3'.  accrylic on canvas.


----------



## mygrain (Jan 15, 2005)

Plants are so fun to paint. all of that negatice space to draw yer eyes in. I really like this painting... you gonna keep it horizontal or turn it vertical?


----------



## Marsha (Jan 16, 2005)

Nope, it's hanging up horizontal on my dining room wall.  But i may move it to my bedroom, we'll see!


----------

